# RP



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 26, 2016)

Any one up for a vore rp? I'm open for anything.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi again.


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 3, 2016)

You open to foot fetish rp ?


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 6, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 8, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> Sure.


-Rests feet up, wearing converse. The bunny grins-


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

Vlad Noctourne said:


> -Rests feet up, wearing converse. The bunny grins-


I hope you know this dude's like 15.


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 8, 2016)

swooz said:


> I hope you know this dude's like 15.


0_o oops....,


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 8, 2016)

Bye sorry


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 13, 2016)

Vlad Noctourne said:


> 0_o oops....,


It's fine really.


----------

